# A internet favorite



## 3rdGen (Jan 26, 2009)

That's good stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What GFI?

I don't see a GFI!

Do _you_ see a GFI?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

at least they used 10 awg in the last pic


----------

